# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΕΦΑΛΗΣ

## geaf69

Καλημερα σε όλους 
αναζητώ κεφαλή για παλιο πικαπ ERRES PS30 (1958 )
ο τυπος της κεφαλής είναι ο Elac KST 9

Γνωριζεται αν κάποιος ασχολειται με τετοιου ειδους ανταλακτικά πικαπ 
Ευχαριστώ ERRES 2.jpgERRES 3.jpg

----------


## betacord85

> Καλημερα σε όλους 
> αναζητώ κεφαλή για παλιο πικαπ ERRES PS30 (1958 )
> ο τυπος της κεφαλής είναι ο Elac KST 9
> 
> Γνωριζεται αν κάποιος ασχολειται με τετοιου ειδους ανταλακτικά πικαπ 
> Ευχαριστώ ERRES 2.jpgERRES 3.jpg


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elac-KST-9-E...-/222018972762 ψαξε εδω...μην περιμενεις να την βρεις φθηνα και μην βαλεις καποια κινεζικη απομιμιηση γιατι δεν θα εχεις την ιδια ποιοτητα ηχου

----------


## geaf69

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση. Το θεμα είναι οτι δεν θελω να το κρατήσω το  πικ απ - θελω να το πουλήσω, αλλα με τετοια τιμή της κεφαλής το βλεπω αδύνατο .............

----------


## nyannaco

Φαίνεται έχει πάρει αρχαιολογική αξία η κεφαλή  :Unsure: 
Κρυσταλλική δεν είναι;
Λείπει όλη η κεφαλή, ή μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειάζεται μόνο βελόνα;

----------


## nyannaco

> μην περιμενεις να την βρεις φθηνα και μην βαλεις καποια κινεζικη απομιμιηση γιατι δεν θα εχεις την ιδια ποιοτητα ηχου


Μήπως είναι λίγο υπερβολή να μιλάμε για ποιότητα ήχου με ένα απαρχαιωμένης τεχνολογίας πλατώ / βραχίονα / κεφαλή; ΟΚ σαν συλλεκτικό, το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά απαιτήσεις ποιότητας ήχου δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να έχει κανείς.

----------


## geaf69

> Φαίνεται έχει πάρει αρχαιολογική αξία η κεφαλή 
> Κρυσταλλική δεν είναι;
> Λείπει όλη η κεφαλή, ή μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειάζεται μόνο βελόνα;


Καλησπέρα 
δεν εχω ιδέα !!! θα ανεβάσω 2- 3 φωτο να δειτε και να μου πειτε. 
Απτα λίγα που ξερω κεφαλή εχουμε - βελόνα δεν εχουμε, αλλα δεν το βλέπω τόσο απλό !

----------


## geaf69

IMG_4630.jpgIMG_4631.jpgIMG_4634.jpgIMG_4635.jpg

----------

